# Bump on back



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dakota has got this bump on his back not sure what it is. Found it while petting him. Does not seem to bother him but I did not mess with it. Here is couple pics of it. Any ideas?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's quite possibly a sebaceous cyst that burst. They often form from an ingrown hair. Basu used to get those a lot. It looks like it's scabbed over now but just to be safe you could use a warm, wet washcloth to be sure it's clean and pus-free and then put some calendula cream on it (or whatever first aid stuff you've got). Then watch the area just to be sure it heals up.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree....it looks like a sebaceous cyst that had opened up.
Nothing to be alarmed about. Clean the area and let it dry out.


----------

